# brake booster



## mikeymo (Jul 15, 2018)

what is the size o fbooste rfits a 65 goat


----------



## TexasT (Feb 8, 2017)

www.Rockauto.com sez this one fits.

https://www.rockauto.com/en/moreinfo.php?pk=259137&cc=1350290&jsn=1671


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I am running an 8" dual diaphragm on my 65' (see pictures).


----------

